# Saitek Yoke - No Joystick Input

## ackle

I recently switched my FlightGear box from lubuntu to Gentoo. Everything was working fine under lubuntu. After getting Gentoo set up and everything installed, I can't seem to get any input on my Saitek Pro Flight Yoke. I also have a set of Saitek Pro Flight Rudder pedals and they are working just fine. 

lsusb detects the yoke and pedals: 

```
$ lsusb

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 06a3:0bac Saitek PLC Pro Flight Yoke

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 06a3:712c Saitek PLC Pro Flight Yoke integrated hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 006: ID 06a3:0763 Saitek PLC Pro Flight Rudder Pedals

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0807 Logitech, Inc. Webcam B500

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0566:4006 Monterey International Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 413c:2006 Dell Computer Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 413c:1004 Dell Computer Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

I even have the js* devices there: 

```
$ ls -al /dev/input/js*

crw-rw-rw-+ 1 root root 13, 0 Jan 16 07:53 /dev/input/js0

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 1 Jan 16 07:54 /dev/input/js1
```

I initially thought it was a permission or ACL issue with js0, but after removing all ACLs and setting the permissions the same as js1, I still have no movement input on js0. [/code]

I've built in CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV, CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK, USB HID support, etc. Kernel config: http://bpaste.net/show/168673/

When I run jstest /dev/input/js0 (Saitek yoke), and move any axis, no movement is detected. When I run jstest /dev/input/js1 (Saitek pedals), I have movement on every axis. 

Initially thinking it was a hardware failure, I rebooted to a live lubuntu USB stick and ran jstest on the Yoke - it works there. So I'm missing something on the Gentoo side to get this yoke to work.

----------

## Jaglover

You could look at lsmod output in Lubuntu to see what's loaded. My 2 cents.

----------

## ackle

Yeah, I did that before. Yesterday I went through all the kernel modules loaded in lubuntu again and made sure I have everything in Gentoo. I even updated to 3.11.10 this morning (lubuntu was on 3.11.0) and still no luck.

Any other ideas, folks?

----------

## Jaglover

Try with vanilla-sources?

----------

